
“High Definition Vinyl” Is Happening, Possibly as Early as Next Year - Mononokay
https://pitchfork.com/news/high-definition-vinyl-is-happening-possibly-as-early-as-next-year/
======
argimenes
It says the record is laser etched from digitised "high definition audio" ...
Wouldn't that make it a digital rather than an analog recording?

~~~
qbrass
>It says the record is laser etched from digitised "high definition audio"

No, it doesn't.

>Wouldn't that make it a digital rather than an analog recording?

No, it doesn't.

